# g-day



## samuri-man (Dec 24, 2004)

g-day i'm a 5th kyu green belt in renbukan karate and i live down under


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 24, 2004)

Welcome to the Forum 


Just a note, if you would like to send a PM *personal message* to someone, just click their name and to the right you will see where you can send them a PM, as long as they have it enabled.


Happy Posting~!

~Tess


----------



## still learning (Dec 24, 2004)

Hello, Welcome to the forums. Enjoy the comments and great way to learn more good things on the Martial Arts......aloha


----------



## Aqua4ever (Dec 24, 2004)

Warm welcomes! 
Hope you find these forums useful! 
Aqua


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 24, 2004)

Welcome and happy posting.


----------



## Dr. Flem (Dec 24, 2004)

G'day mate.  Welcome to MartialTalk.  

Where are you in OZ?  I'm in sunny Melbourne.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 24, 2004)

Greetings Samuri-man and welcome to MT.  This is arguably the BEST martial arts chat forum on the web.  Have a look around, enjoy your stay and Happy posting!

 oh yeah - and Happy Holidays too!

 SS


----------



## samuri-man (Dec 26, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Greetings Samuri-man and welcome to MT. This is arguably the BEST martial arts chat forum on the web. Have a look around, enjoy your stay and Happy posting!
> 
> oh yeah - and Happy Holidays too!
> 
> ...


oh i dunno abotu this being the best MAP is good to


----------



## MJS (Dec 26, 2004)

Welcome to the forums!!  Enjoy your stay here.  If you have any questions, feel free to ask!

Mike


----------



## Sarah (Dec 26, 2004)

G'day, so glad you could join us....you Aussie's are for sure out numbering us Kiwi's now!

Enjoy you time on MT and happy posting.


----------



## Vadim (Jan 1, 2005)

Hello and welcome to Martial Talk forums! :asian: 

-Vadim


----------



## jjmcc (Jan 2, 2005)

Hello and welcome


----------

